# 1st trip of the yr



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

went out by myself this afternoon,hit the back waters at rayland,with no luck fished 4 about 2hrs no bites then hit a spot in one of the creeks,was throwing a 1/4oz stand up head an 3'' chartuse tail,6# excel,6' ml lighting rod 
an gander mt 1500 guide reelbouncing it on the bottom an bam 1st fish of the yr a fish ohio 17 1/2'' saugar  3 or 4 cast later a nice 19''walleye.
twister 
ps both released 2 fight on


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds great for your first trip. Now you're warmed up !!!!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

great way to start off the year.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave you gettin' into the hybrids yet?!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fallen, the water stays higher longer down here and I haven't been to the dam for anything much more than a look yet. But I'll be there Fri & Sat. The temps ok but I'm hoping the water clears up and drops a little . So keep an eye on the Hybrid/ Striper Forum this Weekend.


----------

